# Bob Trap



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

I am gonna build a Bob Trap, and need to ask some questions.
How long are the Bobs?
How far apart are the Bobs?
How many Bobs are in a Trap?

BTW...I ain't got no pigeons, yet, nor loft. I gotta start somewhere, so, I thought I'd start with a coupla traps. I know very little bout pigeons, but I will learn. I had a few birds, 40 years ago['69]. Homers, Fantails, Rollers, and Modena. An older friend told me how to build a small simple loft and gave me the birds. He gave me a pair of each. I had to give them up cause I had more important business to take care of [two little girls and my Bride had another on the way, it was another girl]. Now the girls have someone else taking care of them, and my Bride ain't been pregnant since the third girl, so, I'm gonna try again.

Thanks for any information given.

Later,
Mule


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

BUMP

I really would like to know. I try not to buy anything I can make, and I can make a Bob Trap. And I think this is the kind of trap I want to use.

Please help.
Mule


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The length of the bobs and how many, depend a lot on how big you want to make it. Just be sure to have the bobs long enough so that they come down below the entrance and catch on the wall when they pigeons try to get back outside through them. I don't remember how long ours are, but I do know they're about an inch and a half apart.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, again.
That is enough to get me started. 
I am going to silver solder brass welding rods to copper tubing.

Mule


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know that mine are far enough part that they stick there heads in and some of there neck. so about an inch and half sounds right, like becky said.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

why dont you just build a drop trap and you wont need bobs at all 
http://www.racingbirds.com/acces5.html


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> why dont you just build a drop trap and you wont need bobs at all
> http://www.racingbirds.com/acces5.html


I don't know. I just like the idea of the bobs. It seems more traditional, I guess. I ain't built nothing yet.

Mule


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

sounds good to me ,I use both and my birds like the drop trap better so just thought I would sugest it


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> sounds good to me ,I use both and my birds like the drop trap better so just thought I would sugest it


That is what I want; "what the birds will like best."

I know I wouldn't like a drop, but then again, I ain't a bird. I have been watching a Cardinal come to a feeder. He lights above the feeder and then "drops" down to the feeder. Very graceful and totally in control, not like I would be. To them dropping comes natural, I guess.
Pushing their way through bars might not be so natural.

Thanks for the response.
Mule


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

here is a great video of someone on this forums birds using a drop trap with ease  just for a visual lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4xWSrGtSko&feature=related


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Another idea is what I finally decided to use, a 45 degree 4 inch pvc elbow. My loft is a converted play house I built for my daughter 18 years or so ago. A little modification to add a aviary to the front and I put a landing board on the side next to it, with the two 45 degree elbows on the side of the loft. I love it, and the birds just drop right down into the loft and seem to like it as well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a pic I kept of a member's "elbow" trap....I use just the simple drop trap. the door is alread there to close it up and it is so cheap to make. but thought I would post this idea as well.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

Spirit Wings, I like that idea. I sorta like things that are different and still work.

Thanks

Mule


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooo, I haven't seen those before! I like it


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

same concept as a drop trap or the swinging door. Great idea. I think it would be easy to train the birds to those. 

Randy


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I've got. I really do like it and the birds took to it real easy. The only differnce is I placed mine on the side of the loft next to the aviery and not part of the aviery. When I build the next loft, it will be the same elbows, but as a part of the aviery. They are so easy to install and use, I think they are a brilliant idea.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet! Great idea!

Im shure you could use some pvc plugs to close it up when your not using it right??


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*PVC Plug*

I haven't tried the plugs, but I have a small piece of plywood on a hinge that I use to close it at night. I usually keep it open during the day to let more light and air in. 

I am new to pigeons, but i can vouch at how much easier they train and trap with the drop trap as opposed to bobs. I've done it both ways.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

CH, I did the same thing, a piece of plywood hinged to close, works great.


----------

